# My new little guy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well here is what I expect to be a little red devil-Could be wrong-But I'm happy with the little guys personality already-The LFS had him labeled as a golden FH-And was going for $23 bucks-I passed the other day on him-I walked in today and he was in another tank with some very low quality red terrors-So I asked another gilr which usually works the register and asked her what the deal was with this guy.She didn't have a clue-So I asked her about a price-And she replied well the only price on the tank is $6 bucks so I guess that what I will sell it for-I said bag it up then-Well ne how here is some shitty pics of him or her-Let me know what ya think please-Good or bad thanks- AK


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Can't help with the ID but for $6, that's one hell of a steal. Great pick up!!

Randy
CFB


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> Can't help with the ID but for $6, that's one hell of a steal. Great pick up!!
> 
> Randy
> CFB


Thanks Randy-It is one hell of a deal for around my area-coldn't resist-No matter what it turns out to be-Looks like it shall have some decent coloration when bigger-Came right up to my finger in the LFS-didn't strike-But very personable already


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

hmmm, hard to tell what that is... your best bet for an ID would probably be to post this question on the CM board.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> hmmm, hard to tell what that is... your best bet for an ID would probably be to post this question on the CM board.


I'm not a member-Nor do I plan on being-Thanks for the recomendation though sir!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

that red around the gill area.....is that the actual color of the fish, or is the skin in that area thin, where you can see through the skin into the gills?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> that red around the gill area.....is that the actual color of the fish, or is the skin in that area thin, where you can see through the skin into the gills?


The red is it's actual skin color-


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

so it could be a mix of something then, im still unsure what it could be though. if anything, i was thinking it might have a little firemouth in it, but the red area doesnt continue along the underside of the fish like it does in a firemouth. honestly, im clueless right now, give us some updates in a few weeks and hopefully one of us could help you out a bit more


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> so it could be a mix of something then, im still unsure what it could be though. if anything, i was thinking it might have a little firemouth in it, but the red area doesnt continue along the underside of the fish like it does in a firemouth. honestly, im clueless right now, give us some updates in a few weeks and hopefully one of us could help you out a bit more


Cheers!!!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

id say its a RD.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a red devil /midas juvi

they lied about the gold FH part


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

deffinatly a midas/devil hybrid

good score though


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its a red devil /midas juvi
> 
> they lied about the gold FH part


Damn liers-LMFAO-They are more so retarded up here my friend-

Thanks everyone for the responses-


----------



## Royal_Discus (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice red devil you got there. he/she will be a beast soon.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like a red devil (A. labiatus). But, as mentioned, it's very hard to tell pure RDs from hybrids of RDs and Midas (citrinellus).


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Looks like a red devil (A. labiatus). But, as mentioned, it's very hard to tell pure RDs from hybrids of RDs and Midas *(citrinellus).*


i burn those candles in the summer to keep the mosquitos away


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> Can't help with the ID but for $6, that's one hell of a steal. Great pick up!!
> 
> Randy
> CFB


How can you say it's a hell of a steal if you don't even know what it is????? Looks like a Midas and $6 is an average price for that size, not that big of a deal.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking fish for $6 AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

packrat said:


> nice looking fish for $6 AK


Thanks buddy-I hope he turn out to be a decent specimen-I have had good luck at picking halway quality fish in the past!!!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

packrat said:


> Can't help with the ID but for $6, that's one hell of a steal. Great pick up!!
> 
> Randy
> CFB


How can you say it's a hell of a steal if you don't even know what it is????? Looks like a Midas and $6 is an average price for that size, not that big of a deal.
[/quote]

I'd pay $6 for a fish that looks that good any day of the week. I don't care what it is. It's got great color.

Not to mention, if you read the whole thread, you would know that they had the fish priced at 4X that amount the last time he was in the store. Picking it up for 25% of the price... if that's not a steal, I don't know what is.

Like I said AK, hell of a pick-up.

Randy
CFB


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> Can't help with the ID but for $6, that's one hell of a steal. Great pick up!!
> 
> Randy
> CFB


How can you say it's a hell of a steal if you don't even know what it is????? Looks like a Midas and $6 is an average price for that size, not that big of a deal.
[/quote]

I'd pay $6 for a fish that looks that good any day of the week. I don't care what it is. It's got great color.

Not to mention, if you read the whole thread, you would know that they had the fish priced at 4X that amount the last time he was in the store. Picking it up for 25% of the price... if that's not a steal, I don't know what is.

Like I said AK, hell of a pick-up.

Randy
CFB
[/quote]
LMFAO-Good read Randy-


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice fish AK, are still looking for an id for it, you can name it chiko







that sounds cute


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Guys And Gal!!!


----------

